# best programmer



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have a 2010 brute force 750 and im thinking about saving up for a programmer i have a full hmf utility exhaust 29.5s and mimb snorkles what would be the best one to get thats not to pricey i got that hmf optimizer works good just looking for a little more power thanks


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Msd or pc3


----------



## hookedonjuice (Feb 5, 2009)

i have a power comander 3 and i have heard from vforce john and alot of other racers that the msd is the way to go. i like my pc3 but it doesnt let you tweak all the stuff that the msd will let do.


----------



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

about how much do the msds run havent looked into one much


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Isn't there a new cdi or something for the efis?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Msd is 375 from vforcejohn


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

they might be $375 now but he said when he sells out the next shipment will be $390 still well worth it and the only way to go


----------



## Nain (Mar 17, 2010)

Liking the MSD so far over my power commander. Still as easy to adjust fuel as the PC but the MSD does so much more... and for the cost I'd say it's the best option now.

Everyone says they handle being under water well too, but I can't say for sure since it's winter over here and it's all froze up. ;-p


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Never messed with the msd myself but the arctic cat race team uses all pc5's now.. Dynatek also makes a new programmer for th efi bikes.. There's another thread somewhere on here about it..


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

Funny this thread came up, I just got my MSD from VForceJohn today and he had it all set up for me and my mods! Installed it in about 3 minutes and WOW, it makes a nice difference and no more popping and backfiring on decel! Thanks for taking care of it for me John! Very good guy to work with. I think I might have gotten the second to last one at the $375 price. I can tell you all from experience that so far this is the best programmer I've ever had and I've had PC3's and VDI's.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

All I know is I'm not happy with the VDI and will at some point be switching to the MSD. I have been hearing good things about the MDS.

scott


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

VDI = Crap. I don't know anyone that has ever had very much success with one, especially on a Brute.


----------

